# Rose Beef Cake Fr SL 6  Schaltauge gerissen



## zelar (1. März 2014)

Hey
Habe ebend auf der Rose Seite geguckt und leider keine Schaltaugen gefunden. Bietet ihr die nicht einzeln an? Oder habe ich die einfach übersehen? Fahre eine Shimano XTR 10.


----------



## fuxy (1. März 2014)

Ne die wirst du nicht auf der Seite finden. Da mußt du bei Rose angerufen, da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (1. März 2014)

Doppelpost...ups


----------



## fuxy (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe noch  2 NEUE Schaltaugen für das Beef Cake FR liegen !
Das sind schon die aus dem " Stabilen" Alu, nicht die weichen !!!
 Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------

